# SS316L 26 + 30 g



## cloudedhead (18/1/18)

Hi guys

anyone in Gauteng (pref JHB area) has stock of Clapton SS316L wire ? 26 + 30 awg. Normal please, not fused or twisted

Thanks


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (18/1/18)

Vaperite has it


----------



## cloudedhead (19/1/18)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Vaperite has it



Will check with them, Thanks


----------

